# Recordings of Siegfried Idyll



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Which recordings of it do you like?


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

A lovely piece! I really enjoy Otto Klemperer's rendition with the Philharmonia Orchestra:






And Celibidache/Münchener Philharmoniker:






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Solti. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

For a slow and very chamber-like one, one of the very few outings of Glenn Gould as a conductor; it's marketed as conducting debut and final recording.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Speaking of that, there's also Gould playing the work in piano transcription.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> Solti. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I am with Barbeleu on this one


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> For a slow and very chamber-like one, one of the very few outings of Glenn Gould as a conductor; it's marketed as conducting debut and final recording.


Proving Gould was a far better pianist than conductor!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

adriesba asks, "Which recordings do you like?"

I. Here are my top mono era picks, more or less ranked:

1. Hans Knappertsbusch, Vienna Philharmonic: 
Studio, 1955 (a top three pick overall): 



Live: 




2. Wilhelm Furtwangler, Vienna Philharmonic, 
1949 (a top three pick overall): 



1954: 




3. Guido Cantelli, Philharmonia Orchestra, with Denis Brain (horn), 1953: 




4. Bruno Walter, Vienna Philharmonic, 1935: 




II. Here too are my top analogue stereo era picks, roughly ranked:

1. Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, 1963 (a top three pick overall): 



2. Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra, EMI, 1961: 



3. Reginald Goodall, London Symphony Orchestra, BBC, 1969: 



4. TIE--Rafael Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic, DG: 



4. TIE--Igor Markevitch, Berlin Philharmonic, DG: 




Kubelik & Markevitch are tied because I find they give similar interpretations, with the same orchestra.

5. Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw Orchestra: 




II. & my top digital era picks, again roughly ranked:

1. Sergiu Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic, live 1993, EMI: 



2. Edo de Waart, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Challenge Classics, formerly on Exton, I believe (& my top audiophile pick): 



3. Andris Nelsons, Gewandhaus Orchestra Leipzig, DG: 



4. Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, EMI (the ASMF version has the draw of sounding like a chamber performance, as Wagner intended. So, for some collectors, this may well be the top digital era pick. However, personally, I don't always find Marriner to be the most idiomatic Wagner conductor; although the ASMF musicians play well for him, as usual: 




IV. My top historical pick:

1. Siegfried Wagner (Wagner's son, & Liszt's grandson), London Symphony Orchestra: 




V. My top solo piano pick (though I've only heard one other recording):

1. Glenn Gould (playing his own transcription):


----------



## Musicpro (Nov 4, 2021)

To me it is all the best


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

No particular order:

Walter/Columbia Symphony
Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra
Monteux/San Francisco Symphony
Solti/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Toscanini
Solti
Walter


----------



## sAmUiLc (9 mo ago)

I have three favorites, in no particular order:

Karajan / Berlin PO









Solti / Vienna PO - I read somewhere it was actually Walter Weller who was the concertmaster then. I suspect it is true since the performance really doesn't sound like Solti.









Haitink / Berlin PO (version for 13 instruments)








Beethoven's Third Symphony | Digital Concert Hall


Classical concert online: Beethoven's Third Symphony & Wagner works conducted by Bernard Haitink with the Berliner Philharmoniker and Mihoko Fujimura.




www.digitalconcerthall.com


----------

